# Festplatten Problem!



## Micha-Stylez (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heut morgen ein Riesen Problem !
Gestern abend lief noch alles normal , nur als ich heut morgen den PC angemacht hab , hatte ich ken Zugriff mehr auf die 2 Platte wo alle meine wichtigen Daten drauf sind ! Bei der Festplatte handelt es sich um eine Western Digital 500GB!

Der Pc erkennt die Festplatte wohl , aber ich hab kein Zugriff mehr darauf !
Jedes mal wenn ich über den Arbeitsplatz auf die Festplatte zugreifen will , steht da : Sie müssen den Dtaenträger formatieren bevor sie ihn verwenden können ???!!
Seit dem laggt der ganze PC voll , egal welche Anwendung es dauert einfach ewig , selbst den Papierkorb löschen zieht sich eine Weile hin , obwohl das OS ja auf einer ganz anderen Platte läuft !

Kann dch nun wirklich nicht sein , gestern lief noch alles und heute sowas 
Ich muss zumindest ein Teil der Daten irgendwie retten , das es Lebenswichtige Daten sind ! 
Everest sagt das die Festplatte okay ist , getestet mit der S:M.A.R.T Funktion !

ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen , da ich echt gerad ein wenig abdreh !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Geh mal auf die Hompage von Westerndigital und lade Dir die Festplattendiagnostics von WD runter und schau mal, was die zu Deiner 2. HDD sagt.

WD SATA -> WD-Support > Downloads > SATA-Festplatten

WD EIDE -> WD-Support > Downloads > EIDE (PATA) Festplatten

FreewareTool zur Datenrettung, auch wenn der MFT beschädigt ist.

PCInspector Filerecovery

http://www.chip.de/downloads/PC-Insp..._13006819.html


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Geh mal auf die Hompage von Westerndigital und lade Dir die Festplattendiagnostics von WD runter und schau mal, was die zu Deiner 2. HDD sagt.
> 
> WD SATA -> WD-Support > Downloads > SATA-Festplatten
> 
> ...



Hab erstmal vielen Dank für dein Beitrag !
Ich such selber schon die ganze zeit nach einem Recovery Prog aber hab nichts nützliches gefunden , aber dein verlinktes Prog sieht wirklich gut aus , leider muss ich nun gleich zur Arbeit , werds heut abend aber mal ausprobieren und berichten ob´s geholfen hat oder nicht !

Mfg Micha


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

du kannst auch mit der koppixdvd von pcgh mal versuchen die mft der platte wiederherzustellen bzw sie vielleicht wieder zum laufen zu bringen schaust hat mal sonst kann ich zur datenrettung die progs von o&o empfehlen


----------



## Scorpioking78 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> du kannst auch mit der koppixdvd von pcgh mal versuchen die mft der platte wiederherzustellen bzw sie vielleicht wieder zum laufen zu bringen schaust hat mal sonst kann ich zur datenrettung die progs von o&o empfehlen



Jupp.
Manchmal langt auch schon ein IntensivScan mit dem Windows eigenen Scandisk (ich vermute mal, dass Du das bereits gemacht hast).


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Mach mal bitte Start-> Ausführen -> CMD dann CHKDSK C: eintippen.

statt C nimmst du den betroffenen LW-Buchstaben.

Poste dann bitte, was er anzeigt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte Start-> Ausführen -> CMD dann CHKDSK C: eintippen.
> 
> statt C nimmst du den betroffenen LW-Buchstaben.
> 
> Poste dann bitte, was er anzeigt.



Da steht sie Verfügen nicht über genug Rechte um ..werds gleich nochmal im abgesicherten Modus probieren !

Im Moment sieht das so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Okay habs hinbekommen , da steht nun folgendes :

Der Typ des dateisystems ist Fat 32 .
Beim Lesen der Dateizuordnungstabelle (Fat 1) ist ein Fehler aufgetreten !
Volume Elemets erstellt 09.02.2006
Volumeseriennummer : >E304-4C81

Das Dateisystem wurde überprüft . Es wurden keine Probleme festgestellt .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Anhang noch mal der Screen dazu , meine Datein sind ja noch alle vorhanden sowie ich das sehe nur bekomme ich keine Zugriff mehr auf die Platte über Windows , wie genau kann ich vorgehen um vielleich doch noch wieder Zugriff zu bekommen oder vielleicht die wichtigsten Daten zu retten ?
Mit dem Prog was Scorpioking78 mir empfohlen hat geht leider gar nichts !
Ou man und da sind so viele wichtige Datein drauf die ich eigentlich Tag täglich brauche 
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------



## riedochs (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Du kannst es mit Knoppix versuchen oder einem anderen Live Linux.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Sorry das ich so blöd Frage aber was genau muss ich denn da machen ? Hab davon mal überhaupt gar keine Ahnung ! Ich habe hier ja diese PCGH Knoppix DVD von der neuen Ausgabe aber wie oder was ich damit machen muss , kein Plan ! Wär schön wenn mir das einer vielleicht eben schnell beschreiben könnte !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sorry das ich so blöd Frage aber was genau muss ich denn da machen ? Hab davon mal überhaupt gar keine Ahnung ! Ich habe hier ja diese PCGH Knoppix DVD von der neuen Ausgabe aber wie oder was ich damit machen muss , kein Plan ! Wär schön wenn mir das einer vielleicht eben schnell beschreiben könnte !
> 
> Mfg Micha



Versuche es noch mal mit:

"chkdsk e: /F /R"

"chkdsk /?" zeigt Dir, was genau die zwei Parameter bewirken sollen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Versuche es noch mal mit:
> 
> "chkdsk e: /F /R"
> 
> "chkdsk /?" zeigt Dir, was genau die zwei Parameter bewirken sollen.



Hä ? Bei der Eingabe oder was meinst du genau ? 
Es tsand ja schon da das Fat 1 ein Problem hat bzw dort ein Fehler auftritt , also soll ich nochmal  Ausführen und dann das von dir oben genannte eingeben ? 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hä ? Bei der Eingabe oder was meinst du genau ?
> Es tsand ja schon da das Fat 1 ein Problem hat bzw dort ein Fehler auftritt , also soll ich nochmal  Ausführen und dann das von dir oben genannte eingeben ?
> 
> Mfg Micha



Ja, genau wie oben eingeben aber ohne Gänsefüße!
Vorher war es nur ein Scan, um Fehler anzuzeigen. Mit den Parametern /F werden Fehler auf dem Datenträger behoben und /R findet fehlerhafte Sektoren und stellt darin enthaltene, lesbare Daten wieder her.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Gut werde ich heut abend ausprobieren , denn ich muss gleich schon wieder los zur Arbeit ! An dieser Stelle , hab viele Dank für deine Hilfe , ich will hoffen das funktioniert nachher ! Wenn ja bist du mein Held  Werde heut Nacht oder morgen früh bericht erstatten !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Gut werde ich heut abend ausprobieren , denn ich muss gleich schon wieder los zur Arbeit ! An dieser Stelle , hab viele Dank für deine Hilfe , ich will hoffen das funktioniert nachher ! Wenn ja bist du mein Held  Werde heut Nacht oder morgen früh bericht erstatten !
> 
> Mfg Micha



Man soll doch den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!
Ich bin sowieso der Held vom Erdbeerfeld!

Nee, ernsthaft: Viel Erfolg damit. Ich habe eh Urlaub und werde mir das Ergebnis Deiner Mühen dann natürlich zeitnah ansehen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Man soll doch den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!
> Ich bin sowieso der Held vom Erdbeerfeld!
> 
> Nee, ernsthaft: Viel Erfolg damit. Ich habe eh Urlaub und werde mir das Ergebnis Deiner Mühen dann natürlich zeitnah ansehen.




Ja ich weiß ich sag ja auch (wenn) es klappt ! Was ich noch schnell Fragen wollte , muss ich das so wie du geschrieben hast eingeben oder mit den Buchstaben einzeln ?

Also so chkdsk E: /F /R  oder das /F und dann R/ einzeln ??

Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also so chkdsk E: /F /R  oder das /F und dann R/ einzeln ??
> 
> Mfg Micha



Also möglich wären (du gibst folgendes in):

chkdsk e: /F

dann machst Du anschließend:

chkdsk e: /R

oder Du machst es in einem Abwasch:

chkdsk e: /F /R   <- das wäre mein Favorit


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Also möglich wären (du gibst folgendes in):
> 
> chkdsk e: /F
> 
> ...



Also nun muss ich wirklich ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an Scorpioking78 los werden ! 

Nach der von dir vorgeschlagenen Eingabe und ca 2 1/2 std warten , bangen und zittern funktioniert die Festplatte wieder einwandfrei und es sind alle Datein vorhanden ! Wow echt Hammer !

Werd erstmal am Wochenende alle wichtigen Daten davon auf einer DVD sichern bevor das nächste mal sowas wieder passiert und dann keine Rettung mehr möglich ist !

Danke Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also nun muss ich wirklich ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an Scorpioking78 los werden !
> 
> Nach der von dir vorgeschlagenen Eingabe und ca 2 1/2 std warten , bangen und zittern funktioniert die Festplatte wieder einwandfrei und es sind alle Datein vorhanden ! Wow echt Hammer !
> 
> ...



Gerne doch!

Und das Dankeschön möchte ich doch auch gerne an *SilentKilla* weiterreichen, der den chkdsk vor mir hier in den Thread geworfen hat.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Gerne doch!
> 
> Und das Dankeschön möchte ich doch auch gerne an *SilentKilla* weiterreichen, der den chkdsk vor mir hier in den Thread geworfen hat.




Hast du Recht ! DANKESCHÖN auch noch mal an SilentKilla ! Ihr habt mir das Leben gerettet 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Ey ich dreh ab , heute morgen wieder genau das selbe Prob . 

Festplatte wurde wieder angezeigt aber kein Zugriff ! Dann habes ich es nochmal mit der Eingabe von euch versucht , lief auch so durch , nur nun hab ich noch ein anderes Problem !

Siehe hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann doch net sein oder ? Die Festplatte wird mit Inhalt unter dem Arbeitsplatz angezeigt , wenn ich sie öffne ist nichts mehr da ! Jemand eine Idee ? Ich hoffe !

Achja was ich noch vergessen hab zu erwähnen , als ich die Eingabe heut gemacht hab , hat er mich gefragt : Die verlorenen Ketten in Datein umwandeln , das habe ich gemacht , darauf hin stand dort , das zu wenig Speicherplatz zu verfügung steht um die Datein wiederherzustellen ?

das hat er mich bei meiner letzten Eingabe nicht gefragt !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

@Micha-Stylez

Sag mal, ist Dir das Windoof zwischendurch mal abgestürzt?
Der PC scheint mir eh schon recht volgepackt mit Daten zu sein. Bevor wir da irgendwelche Experimente machen, wäre es wohl am besten, wenn Du Dir noch eine HDD zum Speichern der Daten besorgen würdest (So wie es schein wäre wohl 1 TerraByte gebug).

Kann es sein, dass Du viele kleine Dateien auf der HDD speicherst? Wenn dem so ist, dann kann es passieren, dass dem MasterFileTable (für den MFT wird beim Partionieren ein bestimmter Bereich der HDD zugewiesen - den vergrößere ich bei mir standartmäßig, bevor ich anfange Daten auf der Partition zu speichern) der Speicherplatz ausgeht und er sich nicht mehr wirklich merken kann, wo welche Datei anfängt und wo sie aufhört. Das wäre denkbar als Erklärung für diese Dateifragment (verlorene Ketten), die er wieder umwandeln wollte. Dabei schreibt er dann alle Stückchen, die er als verloren ansieht in eine große, zusammenhängende Datei. Das gibt dann ersteinmal nen ordentlichen Datensalat.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Ja ich werd mir auch ne neue Samsung 1TB zu legen , so geht das nicht weiter  Hab die Platte nun formatiert weil nix mehr ging *traurig bin*

Nun steht ich noch vor dem Prob Partitionen zu erstekken weil ich das noch nie wirklich gemacht hab !

Wäre nett wenn mir das einer erklären mag , BS ist Vista !


Mfg Micha


----------



## mrhat (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Hey leutz, 

ich hab gerade auch ein Recht kurioses HD-Problem auf meinem Vista.

Auf meiner Festplattte befinden sich allem Anschein nach fehlerhafte Indexeinträge und verwaiste Dateien. Wenn ich CHKDSK beim booten laufen lasse, erkennt es diese Fehler wunderbar, und BEHAUPTET auch, sie repariert zu haben. Wenn ichs beim nächsten Starten wieder laufen lasse, werden GENAU die gleichen Fehler wieder angezeigt. 
Ich habs auch schon mit nem andern Tool probiert, aber das macht anscheinend auch nichts anderes als das Win-Tool. Sieht dann so aus:

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~
checkDisk will work now with drive: C:
C:\ Volume Label: , File System: NTFS
CHKDSK überprüft Dateien (Phase 1 von 3)...

123008 Datensätze verarbeitet.
Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
71 groáe Datensätze verarbeitet.
0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.
2 E/A-Datensätze verarbeitet.
88 Analysedatensätze verarbeitet.
CHKDSK überprüft Indizes (Phase 2 von 3)...

Der Indexeintrag "audiocore.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "authfwcfg.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "auxiliarydisplayapi.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "auxiliarydisplaycpl.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "auxiliarydisplaydriverlib.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "auxiliarydisplayservices.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "CbsCore.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "cimwin32.dll" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "cli.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "cliegaliases.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "dfsrprov.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "dimsjob.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "dimsroam.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "filetrace.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "Firewall.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "firewallapi.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "fwcfg.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "kerberos.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "lltdio.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "lltdsvc.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "mpsdrv.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "mpssvc.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "msfeeds.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "msfeedsbs.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "msi.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "msiprov.dll" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "msv1_0.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "ncsi.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "netprofm.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "networkitemfactory.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "networkmap.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "newdev.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "nlasvc.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "nlsvc.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "ntfs.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "p2p-crp.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "PNPXAssoc.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "portabledevicewiacompat.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "portabledevicewmdrm.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "rawxml.xsl" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "rdpendp.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "RestartManager.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "RestartManagerUninstall.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "rspndr.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "samsrv.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "schannel.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "SchedSvc.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "slwmi.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "texttable.xsl" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "textvaluelist.xsl" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "tscfgwmi.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "tspkg.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wcnwiz.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wdigest.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "WFAPIGP.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "WFP.MOF" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "whqlprov.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "Win32_EncryptableVolume.dll" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "win32_encryptablevolume.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "Win32_EncryptableVolumeUninstall.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "Win32_OsBaseline.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "WindowsMobileTracing.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "Winsat.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "WinsatUninstall.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "WMIC.exe" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wmp.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wpdsp.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wpdwcn.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wscenter.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "WsmAuto.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "wzcdlg.mof" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.
Der Indexeintrag "xsl-mappings.xml" im Index "$I30" der Datei "3009" ist falsch.


163572 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.
Indexüberprüfung beendet.
Fehler gefunden. CHKDSK kann im schreibgeschützten Modus nicht
fortgesetzt werden.
Check Disk: Unable to Finish
Check Disk Failed


Error with drive: C



Was kann man da machen? Gibt es Tools um die Hardware zu testen?
Die Festplatte ist eine Samsung HD300LJ


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



mrhat schrieb:


> Hey leutz,
> 
> ich hab gerade auch ein Recht kurioses HD-Problem auf meinem Vista.
> 
> ...



Ey die Platte habe ich auch drin ^^ 

Hm bei dir scheint so zu sein das er das Check Disk nicht komplett ausführt , steht ja auch dort unable to finish !
Führst du das auch im abgesicherten Modus aus ? Wenn nicht unbedingt machen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## mrhat (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Also Abgesicherter Modus bringt nichts. Das Problem unter Windows ist einfach, dass er die aktive Partition nicht bearbeiten kann, das ist ja auch ok. 

Das Problem ist, dass chkdsk auch beim booten nicht funktioniert, sondern genau das gleiche macht wie unter Windows, nämlich die Fehler nicht zu korrigieren. Was kann das sein?


----------



## riedochs (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Entweder ist das Dateisystem zu schwer beschaedigt oder die Festplatte hat ein physikalisches Problem.


----------



## mrhat (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Uuuund dagegen unternehme ich was am besten?

Ich werde morgen mal versuchen das samsung-test-tool hutil drüberlaufen zu lassen, dazu muss ich aber erstmal nen boot-usbstick basteln, weil ich kein Floppy mehr habe...

Es stimmt schon: PCs sind toll: Man kann mit ihnen alle Probleme lösen, die man nicht hätte, wenn man keinen PC hätte ^^


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Du kannst ja mal versuchen die Festplatte mit dem Hitachi Drive Fitness Test zu testen. Was auch geht ist das PCGH-Knoppix. Da ist das eben genannte Tool auch drauf so viel ich weiß und mit der CD kannst du Daten retten.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

@mrhat
Wenn ich das richtig lese, hast Du chkdsk nur im Scanmodus laufen lassen. Dann zeigt er logischerweise auch nur die Fehler an, ohne diese zu beseitigen.

Wenn Du Windoof gestartet hast machst Du bitte folgendes.
[Start] drücken
"Ausführen" anwählen
und dann
"chkdsk c: /R /F" ohne die Anführungszeichen eingeben
[Enter] drücken und die Frage mit "j" bestätigen.
Dann Windows neu starten.

@Micha-Stylez
Und was ist aus Deinem Problem geworden?


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Ich hatte das jetzt manchmal: Da war der Bootsektor von D:\ kaputt. Zieh dir mal Testdisk, wähle die HDD aus und gehe unter "Advanced". Da kannst du dann deinen Bootsektor neu erstellen.


----------



## mrhat (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*

Hey,

testdisk scheint ja ein recht gutes Programm zu sein. 
Aber:

Auch nach dem langen Deeper Search Test wird angezeigt, dass die Fetplatte eine korrekte Struktur hat. ????

Auch der Bootsektor ist anscheinend ok, er ist laut programm identisch mit dem Backup-Bootsektor.

Was für eine Maßnahme empfehlt ihr mir?
Neuer Bootsektor, neues Partition Table, MBR Code neu???

Ich konnte das Herstellertool für physikalische Fehler leider noch nicht laufen lassen, da ich extreme schwierigkeiten beim erstellen eines bootfähigen usbsticks habe. Daher wollte ich noch ein paar "software" lösungen ausprobieren.
Kann überhaupt ien physikalischer fehler vorliegen wenn mir Testdisk eine intakte Struktur ausweist?

*ratlos*


----------



## riedochs (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Problem !!!*



mrhat schrieb:


> Kann überhaupt ien physikalischer fehler vorliegen wenn mir Testdisk eine intakte Struktur ausweist?



Das hängt davon ab wie die Software prüft. Aber es ist durchaus möglich das noch physikalische Fehler vorliegen, da die Software das nicht feststellen kann.


----------



## mrhat (16. Dezember 2008)

Also heute Nachmittag hab ich noch damit gearbeitet und als ich vorhin loslegen wollte startet Vista nicht mehr. Klasse. Naja ich kapitulier jetzt mal und versuch noch die wichtigsten Sachen auf nen anderen PC zu ziehen und dann mach ichs platt. Wenn tatsächlichnein physikaliscer Fehler vorliegt müsste ich dann ja auch nach einer formatierung und neuinstallation die gleichen Fehler an der gleichen Stelle im Dateisystem angezeigt bekommen oder??

So long


----------



## over|lord|94 (28. Dezember 2008)

hmmm.... ich hätte dir das auch mpfohlen: Daten sichern und dann komplett formatieren. wie siehts denn jez mit den problemen hier?? Gelöst??


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgendes Problem.

Ich hab ne toshiba usb Festplatte.

Habe vor einer win vista neuinstallation alle Daten(downloads,bilder,videos,musik,sehr wichtigen Schriftverkehr) darauf verschoben.

Jetzt kann ich nicht auf die Festplatte zugreifen.
Weder über Windows,da sagt er mir das die FP formatiert werden soll,noch über Linux(knoppix).
Unter knoppix kann er sie nicht mounten.

Hab Testdisk am laufen.

Das Prog hat schon fehler gefunden.

Screenshot anbei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Daten sind unendlich wichtig, da es die Daten von meiner Freundin sind.
Wenn die Daten weg sind, dann ist das Drama vorprogrammiert,weil sie nicht so nen Plan hat und denkt das ich das ja wüssten müßte,als wenn ich alles einberechnen kann.

Was soll ich jetzt tun?

Ne professionelle Datenrettung?
kostet ca. "ab 100€"

http://www.datenrettung-profi.de/preise/

Oder gibs da andere Lösungen.

Die Daten befinden sich alle in einem Ordner!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß,ben


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (1. Januar 2009)

hallo,

hier noch nen screenshot!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll ich davon halten?

HIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


Gruss,ben


----------

